

Steve Jobs Resigns, Linux turns 20 & HP has an identity crisis - ctataryn
http://basementcoders.com/2011/08/episode-42-steve-jobs-resigns-linux-turns-20-hp-touchpad/
First post, long time lurker on HN. I'm the editor of the podcast linked to. We focus on developer-centric topics and technologies, thus HN is our ideal listener.  Tech-savvy and critical.  I hope you enjoy this episode, and if you look on the RHS  of the site, you'll find links to prior eps as well.
======
ctataryn
Anyone have any details on what Tim Cook's vest period is on his 1M shares he
received?

~~~
whichdan
I think it's 5 years for each half.

~~~
ctataryn
I know he has a huge responsibility, but life could be worse eh?

